# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  خارطة الطريق : ناصر بابكر : درس مهم والقادم أهم

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
درس مهم والقادم أهم

* بحسابات المنطق والمعطيات التي سبقت المواجهة، يعد تعادل المريخ أمام مريخ الفاشر بالأمس مفاجأة كبيرة وغير متوقعة.. فالأحمر كان يقدم أفضل عروضه ويمر بفترة زاهية منذ أكثر من أربعة أشهر على جميع الأصعدة سواء محلياً أو قارياً.. أما من ناحية الجاهزية، فالمقارنة بين طرفي مواجهة الأمس كانت معدومة كون المريخ خاض خمس مباريات تنافسية في الشهر الفائت وظل في حالة تدريبات متواصلة، بينما كان نشاط منافسه متوقفا منذ (37) يوماً لم يؤد خلالها لا مباريات تنافسية ولا حتى ودية ولا تدريبات.. حيث استأنف تحضيراته لمواجهة المريخ قبل خمسة أيام فقط ووفقاً لتلك الحسابات فإن النتيجة بمثابة مفاجأة.
* لكن بمنطق كرة القدم التي لا تعترف بقراءات الورق ولا تؤمن بالأحكام المسبقة، فإن النتيجة ليست مفاجئة لأن أي فريق مهما كان اسمه ومهما كان مستواه ومهما كانت درجة جاهزيته معرض للتعثر في بعض المباريات سواء أكان خصمه قوياً أو ضعيفاً وسواء أكان خصمه جاهزاً أو غير ذلك وهو سر تسمية الساحرة المستديرة بـ(المجنونة).
* صحيح أن التعادل يعد مفاجئاً بالنظر لظروف الفريقين قبل المباراة لكنه ليس كذلك بالنظر لمجريات مواجهة ملعب النقعة التي كان خلالها المريخ في أسوأ حالاته وقدم واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته في الموسم الحالي مقابل منافس لعب بإصرار وروح قتالية عالية وإرادة وتصميم كبيرين دون أن يتأثر بنقص جاهزيته فحصل على نقطة مستحقة تماماً نظير ما بذله من جهد.
* وطالما أننا نتقبل الانتصارات والنتائج الجيدة فالواجب يفرض علينا أيضاً تقبل الوجه الآخر من كرة القدم وتقبل نتائجها السلبية بصدر رحب.. وطالما أننا نضع أداء المريخ تحت المجهر عند الفوز ونسلط الضوء على الجوانب الإيجابية التي قادته للانتصار، فمن المهم أيضاً تناول أداءه السيئ وبحث الأسباب التي قادته للتعثر مع التأمين أولاً على عدم وجود فريق ينتصر على الدوام وعدم وجود فريق يتألق في كل المباريات وهذه قاعدة لم يشذ عنها حتى برشلونة نفسه الذي وصل مرحلة وصفه فيها الكثيرون بأنه فريق من خارج كوكب الأرض، لكنه مع ذلك كان يخضع لأحكام الساحرة المستديرة سواء بالتعثر أو تقديم بعض المباريات السيئة أمام أندية أقل منه في كل الجوانب.
* نعود لتناول أسباب الأداء غير الجيد للمريخ والتي أبدأها من الجانب النفسي والذهني لأن متصدر الممتاز من وجهة نظري كان موجوداً شكلاً فقط في الملعب لكن في الواقع كان تركيز لاعبيه غائباً تماماً وبعيداً كل البعد عن أحداث المباراة وهو أمر يعود لسببين أحدهما التفكير المسبق في مباراة الأحد القادم أمام وفاق سطيف وهو ما ظهر من خلال حرص أغلب العناصر على تفادي الاحتكاكات واللعب بحذر زائد عن الحد مع كثرة الأخطاء سواء في الاستلام أو التمرير أو الحركة في الملعب.. أما ثاني الأسباب فيتعلق بالثقة الزائدة واستسهال لاعبي المريخ أو بالأصح كل مجتمع المريخ للمواجهة والاعتقاد أن الحصول على النقاط سيكون في المتناول بالنظر لما ظل يقدمه الأحمر من مستويات وهو ما يشير إلى إغفال ثوابت كرة القدم ومبادئها الأساسية التي لا تعترف لا بفوارق فنية ولا تاريخية ولا غيرها ولا تعترف إلا بالبذل والعطاء في الملعب وهو ما يفرض على أي فريق مهما بلغت قوته احترام منافسيه الاحترام الكامل إن أراد الفوز عليهم.
* بسبب الثقة الزائدة والشرود الذهني جراء التفكير في مباراة سطيف ظهر جل لاعبي المريخ بعيدين كل البعد عن مستواهم وتنافسوا في السوء بعد أن ظلوا يتنافسون على الإجادة والتميز في الفترة الماضية.. لكن المريخ بالأمس عانى تكتيكياً أيضاً في ظل الاعتماد على تنظيم 4-4-2 الأمر الذي أحدث خللاً بائناً وتحديداً في جزئية غياب الأجنحة الهجومية، الأمر الذي قلل كثيراً من خطورة الأحمر ومن قدرته على كسر التكتل الدفاعي لأصحاب الأرض خاصة وأن أسلوب المريخ على مدى الأشهر الفائتة ظل يعتمد اعتماداً كبيراً على الأجنحة.
* ومن خلال التوليفة، يبدو واضحاً أن الطاقم الفني أراد الرهان على السرعة الفائقة التي يتمتع بها الثنائي المدينة وأوكرا مع رغبته في تجربة اللعب بهما كثنائي هجومي، لكن فكرة الطاقم الفني لم تنجح في ظل الحالة السيئة التي ظهر عليها وسط المريخ وأطرافه الدفاعية الذين فشلوا في تمويل ثنائي الهجوم بالتمريرات دون أن نغفل الإشارة للسلبية التي لعب بها المدينة وأوكرا اللذان لم يبذلا الجهد الكافي لفتح مساحات في دفاع أصحاب الأرض وصناعة الفرص لأنفسهما في ظل سوء أداء الوسط.
* وربما يكون لمعاناة المريخ الذهنية والتكتيكية ارتباط وثيق بالحالة البدنية التي لم تكن جيدة في لقاء الأمس وهو أمر غريب للحد البعيد لأن الفارق في الجاهزية بين الفريقين شاسع للغاية وكان يفترض أن يجعل من الشوط الثاني على الأقل شوطا أحمر خالصا، لكن أغلب لاعبي المريخ ظهروا في حالة بدنية سيئة بما في ذلك من تمت إراحتهم أمام هلال الفاشر وهو أمر يؤكد أن الطاقم الفني كان محقاً تماماً في رفضه القاطع عودة المريخ للخرطوم بعد مباراة اتحاد العاصمة وإصراره على المكوث لإقامة معسكر مغلق بالجزائر ويوضح أن عناصر الفريق يفترض أن يدخلوا معسكراً مغلقاً بضوابط مشددة فيما تبقى من الموسم طالما أنهم لا يجيدون المحافظة على مخزونهم البدني عندما يكونوا بعيدين عن المعسكرات.
* لن نثقل على لاعبي الفريق ولا على جهازهم الفني بسبب التعثر في مباراة لأننا نحفظ لهم تقديمهم لعروض رائعة وتحقيقهم لنتائج مميزة طوال الفترة الفائتة لكننا نطالبهم بالاستفادة من دروس مباراة الأمس لجعل القادم أفضل.. ومثلما أشرنا في الأيام الماضية فإن من شيم الأندية الكبيرة وأندية البطولات إلى جانب تحقيق النتائج الجيدة لفترة طويلة القدرة على العودة سريعاً لسكة التألق والانتصارات عقب أي تعثر والتعامل مع الإخفاق كدافع وحافز لتصحيح المسيرة وتقديم الأفضل في قادم الاستحقاقات.
* الجفلن خلهن.. أقرعوا الوفاق.!!

*

----------


## أبو صديق

*كلام في السليم . المريخ تعادل ولم يخسر والفرق الكبيره تتعادل وتخسر زي ما تفوز . المباراه للنسيان والاهم لقاء سطيف وانشاء الله النصر للزعيم 
*

----------


## الشاكوش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو صديق
					

كلام في السليم . المريخ تعادل ولم يخسر والفرق الكبيره تتعادل وتخسر زي ما تفوز . المباراه للنسيان والاهم لقاء سطيف وانشاء الله النصر للزعيم 




كلام جميل والمهم التركيز على مباراة وفاق سطيف ونسيان المباراة الماضية ودائما نرمي قدام
                        	*

----------

